# Floor Corker Table Mount



## barefootdancer11 (Feb 2, 2017)

Hey! I was wondering if anyone has mounted their floor corker to a table? It seems like it would be possible. Just wondering what kind of tables people have tried this on. Thanks!


----------



## Johny99 (Feb 2, 2017)

barefootdancer11 said:


> Hey! I was wondering if anyone has mounted their floor corker to a table? It seems like it would be possible. Just wondering what kind of tables people have tried this on. Thanks!



A few years ago I found just such a Ferrari corker. It is the same as the floor corker just mounted to a steel plate instead of the legs. It has holes to bolt down. However, I just c-clamp it to my butcher block counter top when I use it. What I like best is I can stand and cork without bending down, which makes my back very happy, and can unclamp and put it in storage when not needed. 

Only downside is when I had a 5ft nothing slip of a gal try to run it. She just about had to jump in the air to get a cork in. It was fun to watch but she didn't quit till she'd done her four case


----------



## TomC (Feb 2, 2017)

I added plastic feet to my floor corker and use it on a table all the time.


----------



## TonyR (Feb 2, 2017)

This is what i have. I mount it to a table when i need it. Saves a lot of room
https://morewinemaking.com/products...ble-top.html?gclid=CNKd4e_o8tECFdeCswod_x4JLw


----------



## FTC Wines (Feb 3, 2017)

Like Tony I have the Italian corker. I mounted it to a piece of 3/4" particle board that's 20" X 24". It sits on top of my " church" table that we use for bottling etc. it's not clamped down just lays on top, we do have a hand towel on the back edge to protect the wall. We have bottled 1,000's of bottles this way. Roy


----------



## Rocky (Feb 3, 2017)

Hi Barefoot. Have you seen this?

http://www.eckraus.com/bench-model-corker.html


----------



## Rocky (Feb 3, 2017)

Wow, look at the pricing on this model!

http://www.eckraus.com/winery-grade-floor-corker.html

If it were I, I would get a table or bench that I don't mind "altering" and cut three holes in the bench for the legs and one hole for the spring loaded bottle adjuster. I would drill holes in each of the legs and run lag bolts through the holes and mount this on my altered bench.


----------



## bkisel (Feb 3, 2017)

Rocky said:


> Wow, look at the pricing on this model!
> 
> http://www.eckraus.com/winery-grade-floor-corker.html
> 
> If it were I, I would get a table or bench that I don't mind "altering" and cut three holes in the bench for the legs and one hole for the spring loaded bottle adjuster. I would drill holes in each of the legs and run lag bolts through the holes and mount this on my altered bench.



And... Except for just a couple of reviewers got rated very highly.


----------



## kevinlfifer (Feb 3, 2017)

I just ordered this as I am dreading corking 600+ with the wing armed corker. Came with some corks too!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/291776892236?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Johnd (Feb 3, 2017)

kevinlfifer said:


> I just ordered this as I am dreading corking 600+ with the wing armed corker. Came with some corks too!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/291776892236?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2648&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



That's the same one that I use, it's operated flawlessly as long as I've owned it, it's a good unit. If you have someone to sit in a chair and put the bottles in and out, while you insert and push the corks in, it's quite comfortable to use. 

Working alone, which I do a lot, bending over to put bottles in, stand up to load and insert cork, bend over to replace bottle, over and over, really makes my back hurt on large batches. I've also been toying with the idea of the table mounted corker, it suits my ergonomics better at 6'-4" tall...............


----------



## kevinlfifer (Feb 3, 2017)

My plan is to sink some female threaded anchors into the concrete floor so I can secure the corker when needed. I siphon from the counter top to the floor, so I hope that a short stool will allow me to remain seated for 30 bottles at a time. Currently, I spend a lot of time kneeling to bottle.


----------

